# LIFX wifi enabled, multi-color LED light bulb



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2014)

I came across these LIFX light bulbs and wondered if any CR members have tried it for photogrpahy ... from what I saw in the youtube videos (posted below), I can think of many creative possibilities for photography ... did any of you use it? and if yes what is your opinion?
http://lifx.co/
Thanks in advance
LIFX The light bulb reinvented
LIFX Lightbulb - Unboxing Installation & Review


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 28, 2014)

I've used cheap colored bulbs in the past for shoots, so I can definitely see the potential for this - thanks for posting.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 28, 2014)

I look forward to seeing this on a PC; I don't think my phone will do it justice. 

Jim


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> I look forward to seeing this on a PC; I don't think my phone will do it justice.
> 
> Jim


I think the reason for the developer choosing to put it on a smartphone is the sheer number of smartphones out there and also it is more convenient to carry it around than a PC ... having said that I don't see any reason why not also have a program for PC, for those who like to use it through the PC.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 28, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to seeing this on a PC; I don't think my phone will do it justice.
> ...



I agree with your point but what I meant was that I look forward to seeing the website and the videos on my computer; actually manipulating the lights is definitely a job for a mobile device. 

Jim


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 29, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Saunders said:
> ...


OK, I get it now ... its funny how a comment can be misunderstood ;D 
Cheers


----------



## dhachey77 (Mar 29, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I came across these LIFX light bulbs and wondered if any CR members have tried it for photogrpahy ... from what I saw in the youtube videos (posted below), I can think of many creative possibilities for photography ... did any of you use it? and if yes what is your opinion?
> http://lifx.co/
> Thanks in advance
> LIFX The light bulb reinvented
> LIFX Lightbulb - Unboxing Installation & Review



I bought four of them a few weeks ago, but after playing with them for a weekend, I'm not sure how useful they will be. Color control and responsiveness is a bit weak. The colors seem a bit harsh for my taste. It might be better if they would also offer color adjustment based on color temperature. The software is a bit rough, and for home use it would be great to be able to set lighting schedules for security purposes, along with lighting themes. While the product works, it was released to market a bit early. On the positive side, the hardware is very well done and it's easy to set up. Just my 2 cents worth. Most of my complaints can be fixed with better software.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 30, 2014)

dhachey77 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > I came across these LIFX light bulbs and wondered if any CR members have tried it for photogrpahy ... from what I saw in the youtube videos (posted below), I can think of many creative possibilities for photography ... did any of you use it? and if yes what is your opinion?
> ...


Thanks ... you are the first person, I know, that has actually used this product. When you say harsh colors, do you mean that they are very gaudy or just very strong colors that cannot be adjusted to soften them?
Cheers


----------

